# Retro fit multifuntion wheel



## redcooper (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all

I've got a Mini Cooper 2001 and would like to buy and fit a multifunction steering wheel, and gain stereo control plus cruise control.

I appreciate this is two parts - airbag and wheel, and I've seen both for sale on eBay. Does anyone know if it's possible/sensible to buy these separately and fit/have fitted, or should they be puchased together?

Is the fitting a major job for a dealer?

Thanks

redcooper


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

try www.mini2.com or www.northamericanmotoring.com. i think i saw info about that over there.


----------

